# LINZ | Blumau Tower | 73m | 20 fl | U/C



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Blumau Tower*
*Linz, Austria*









www.roombuus.com














































This building will be completed in the end of 2011.


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## o0ink (Sep 27, 2009)

*Update 03.01.2011 by me*


----------

